# Continuous light for wedding reception



## xviviangoodx (Sep 18, 2016)

This is my first question here.[emoji28]

I currently own two Canon 430 EX II and a Yongnuo 560 IV. I also use Yongnuo triggers. Is there any way I can make these shoot continuous light,if so what do you guys recommend.

Or better yet,what other lighting equipment do you guys recommend.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKUK (Sep 18, 2016)

No. Flashes are flashes. There are some very expensive portable systems that can do both, like the Elinchrom Quadra lamps although they only put out 50w equivalent, so not that bright. 

There are a few continuous lighting systems you could look at. These are CFL lamps, which usually come with a head unit and softbox. Alternatively look at LED systems. Some are square/rectangular units with barn doors on the side, which are okay but still limiting in the shaping of the light. Others, like Lencarta's LED 1000 units, have a bright LED array, that can mount Bowen's S modifiers. What are you planning on using them for?


----------



## chris (Sep 18, 2016)

I have not used either Yongnuo or Canon flashes. Looking at the respective manuals the Yongnuo does not have any modelling light function. The Canon has a modelling light function that fires the flash repeatedly over a one second period so that shadows can be assessed; note the warning in the manual:  '_Do not fire the modeling flash more than 10 consecutive times, allow the Speedlite to rest for at least 10 min to avoid overheating and deteriorating the flash head_.' It is my understanding that an exposure cannot be taken while the modelling light function is being used, it is only for checking the lighting set up.

You do not say why you want continuous light; the circumstances will determine what equipment is appropriate. Studio strobe units with built-in modelling lights that vary in brightness in proportion with the flash output set would seem to be the obvious choice but there maybe problems with power supply and portability when they are used outside the studio.


----------



## xviviangoodx (Sep 18, 2016)

chris said:


> I have not used either Yongnuo or Canon flashes. Looking at the respective manuals the Yongnuo does not have any modelling light function. The Canon has a modelling light function that fires the flash repeatedly over a one second period so that shadows can be assessed; note the warning in the manual:  '_Do not fire the modeling flash more than 10 consecutive times, allow the Speedlite to rest for at least 10 min to avoid overheating and deteriorating the flash head_.' It is my understanding that an exposure cannot be taken while the modelling light function is being used, it is only for checking the lighting set up.
> 
> You do not say why you want continuous light; the circumstances will determine what equipment is appropriate. Studio strobe units with built-in modelling lights that vary in brightness in proportion with the flash output set would seem to be the obvious choice but there maybe problems with power supply and portability when they are used outside the studio.



It's to get candid shots at a wedding reception. I feel like I miss out on certain moments because my flash is not quick enough.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2016)

xviviangoodx said:


> chris said:
> 
> 
> > I have not used either Yongnuo or Canon flashes. Looking at the respective manuals the Yongnuo does not have any modelling light function. The Canon has a modelling light function that fires the flash repeatedly over a one second period so that shadows can be assessed; note the warning in the manual:  '_Do not fire the modeling flash more than 10 consecutive times, allow the Speedlite to rest for at least 10 min to avoid overheating and deteriorating the flash head_.' It is my understanding that an exposure cannot be taken while the modelling light function is being used, it is only for checking the lighting set up.
> ...


Get a better flash.  It's important to understand how much more light even the smallest, cheapest flash produces compared to a continuous light.  You would need to walk around with a couple of HUGE LED or fluorescent panels to achieve a similar exposure; hardly practical.


----------



## chris (Sep 18, 2016)

[QUOTEIt's to get candid shots at a wedding reception. I feel like I miss out on certain moments because my flash is not quick enough.[/QUOTE]

As Tirediron states you would need a very large and powerful LED panel to come anyway near the output from even a modest speedlite and approaching your subjects with this blazing away would not be conducive to candid photography.

I know that it is possible to eliminate or at least diminish shadows using a multi flash set up but that would not be conducive to candid photography. You might get better results by using a high ISO setting and no flash; there may be a slight reduction in image quality but for candid photos it may be more important to get the shot rather than achieve ultimate quality. Also, using available light can avoid unsightly shadows and dark backgrounds due to fall off of light.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Sep 19, 2016)

The only thing you can do with your strobes is reduce the power they need to brighten your image. Then recycle times are much faster. Ramp up the ISO to a degree you feel you can still live with the image quality, that reduces the amount of power you need for flash. 
PLUS: 
Shutter speed doesn´t have any influence on the brightness of your flash. It doesn´t matter if you shoot at 1sec shutter speed, or at 1/160th (usually 1/200th is the flash synch speed - so you want to stay below that) at both speeds the flash has the same brightness. Shoot with wide open aperture and regulate the exposure  with shutter speed. That helps reduce flash power and create faster recycle times. But be aware that shooting wide open will result in very shallow depth - which looks pretty cool, but is not always what you want.
If you shoot in bright sunlight, it´s almost impossible to reduce the strain on your flash though.

AS Tirediron and Chris stated, it´s close to impossible to get enough light out of continuous light sources for your needs. In Blockbusters they use 5.000W or 10.000W lights for film, that would probably blow the fuse in most locations .


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2016)

Above mentioned modeling lights on speedlights.  Though I toyed with mine when I first got them you quickly realize that it's just plain quicker and easier to take a picture and evaluate the shadows on your camera's LCD.  You'll also save battery life too by not using the modeling light feature.

If you search on CFLs you'll see the many, many problems people have with using them for photography.  As in they simply do not project enough light as the bulbs are not projection type.  they may be super bright looking at but the light fall off is quite fast .. and that's for as many bulbs as you have.  The bulbs are not brighter, you just have more of them in one spot blasting light all over the place. If you look at the bulb, there's very little surface of the bulb that projects to the subject (most of the light is wasted and goes in various other directions.).


----------

